# Must it be a Herm Sprenger?



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, so our trainer is BENT on having ONLY Herm Springers without the scissor clamp when it comes to prong collars. I tested using our AmStaffs prong on Cullen for a walk and just the feeling when he pulled, I never had to use a correction, it was a huge improvement... so i want to get one for him, and at the store, the Titans are around 10 - 14 dollars, while the H S is around 30-40 bucks.... is there anything wrong with the Titan Prong?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hmm, My HS was only about $20, I had to buy a couple extra links though...where are you buying from?
Is there a difference in the prong ends? Is the titan rough or smooth?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, always check the prongs. Some companies make cheaper prongs that have sharp points, while the HS have rounded dull points. I've put a HS prong around my own neck and pulled and it didn't hurt a bit. The rough, sharp prongs would've left marks or drawn blood. You don't want to use those kinds on your dog!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Every time somebody hands me a non-HS prong collar I am dissatisfied with it. And I have seen those scissor snaps pop open... yikes!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have only used the cheap prong collars that you can get at PetSmart and have never had a problem.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I was looking through a selection of pinch collars and had laid several across the palm of my hand to examine the finish, and ended up with a nice cut on my thumb...deep for just running across a burr on the end of a prong.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I got my prong at tractor supply and it has rounded points and I'm happy with it and Bella has no problems wearing it.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Whatever the brand, get one with links made of thick metal. The pet store ones I have seen are fine for most breeds, but if you have a strong, drivey GSD the dog can bend the links and get out of it.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I have only used the HS and I'm happy with the quality of all their products. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Andy-jr. said:


> I have only used the HS and I'm happy with the quality of all their products. You get what you pay for.


Yup.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've had the herm sprenger ones come undone more than the petsmart ones, actually. But the petsmart ones had very thick links that bruised up my fingers just trying to get them on and off the dog. 

I've never tried the Titan ones, but I don't think it HAS to be a herm sprenger collar. As long as you aren't using one with a quick release, and you check to make sure the prongs aren't sharp and that the metal isn't flimsy, it should be fine.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, thanks everyone. I have the 3.0 Titan, and it's not sharp, no " burs". The Titan of this size is only around 11 bucks brand new, HS is just 30-50 depending on where I go. I do NOT use it during Schutzhund, Tracking, or any of that. I use it when we go for liesure walks because otherwise he drags me around... I never even have to give an actual correction, Just his own pulling is uncomfortable enough for him to just stop immediately!


----------

